# Aging mutton?



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I thought I'd ask all you sheep experts since this is my first sheep/mutton butchering experience. We butchered a 5-year-old Katahdin wether yesterday, a VERY fat boy. It was mostly destined for the dogs, but we boned out and kept the loin and tenderloin, and also kept the rump/leg roasts, hoping they would be edible. Just for reference, I don't have a lot of tolerance for gaminess in my meat. So the questions are, how long do you age the meat in the refrigerator before cooking, and is it likely to be edible, given my issues with gaminess? Also, any cooking hints will be greatly appreciated. 

Also, we pulled roughly 20 pounds of fat off of him, which I will grind up for my chickens unless someone has a better idea of what to do with it. I'm afraid of rendering it in the house for fear it will stink us out. Your thoughts?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you'd taken him to a packing house, they would have hung the carcass for a few days before cutting. This is what helps the meat become more tender. So, yes, you can let it sit in the refrigerator a day or two. As for gamey taste, it depends on the breed of sheep. I don't know about Katahdin, but if the breed standard says the meat is "mild" or "good", it is probably less gamey tasting. I find the ribs to be the tenderest part. As for the fat, it would make good suet if you feed the wild birds in the winter.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

never eaten katahdin but recently did butcher an 8 yr old border leicester ewe. Very good flavor - not strong at all - but all cuts required cooking long and slow to become tender. We're enjoying the meat very much!


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

We eat a lot of Katahdin meat (young withers only). Can't say we have ever eaten one that old though... I would suspect the meat should be fine being that he was casterated. Katahdin meat is known for its mild flavour without the lanolin and can be eaten either hot or cold. I don't know what you could do with all that fat though?? I am also very put off by smelly gamy meat and am not bothered by this lamb meat at all. However, I was once given some Katahdin sausage that was made out of older rams and I would NOT recommend that!! It really smelled bad as it was cooking and I just ended up tossing out - our old rams that have no purpose go to slaughter not to my deep freeze...

If you are very bothered by the smell as it cooks, I have been told you can sprinkle a little instant coffee in as it cooks and it will mask the smell. We have never needed to do that though.

As for cooking it, I marinate my roasts for a few hours in terryaki sauce and beer. Then I put that juice and some water into the roaster and sprinkle with whatever spices you like and then cook it. Really not hard to cook or mess up as it should be very tender mild meat.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Drakes (Jan 14, 2009)

Laura Jensen said:


> I thought I'd ask all you sheep experts since this is my first sheep/mutton butchering experience. We butchered a 5-year-old Katahdin wether yesterday, a VERY fat boy. It was mostly destined for the dogs, but we boned out and kept the loin and tenderloin, and also kept the rump/leg roasts, hoping they would be edible. Just for reference, I don't have a lot of tolerance for gaminess in my meat. So the questions are, how long do you age the meat in the refrigerator before cooking, and is it likely to be edible, given my issues with gaminess? Also, any cooking hints will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, we pulled roughly 20 pounds of fat off of him, which I will grind up for my chickens unless someone has a better idea of what to do with it. I'm afraid of rendering it in the house for fear it will stink us out. Your thoughts?


When we get older ewes processed at the locker for mutton, we have them dry aged (left hanging) in a cooler for 14 days, and wet aged (in plastic packages) for another 7 days. The 21 day aging period can make mutton fairly tender, and is the traditional way to age mutton in places like England where it is commonly eaten. In my experience on my family's grassfed sheep operation, 100% grassfed lamb (or mutton) is not gamey. Mutton tends to have a more beef-like flavor. As for cooking, once the meat has been aged 21 days, it should not be particularly tough. We have had mutton shoulder and leg steaks pan fried, and it was fairly tender. Mutton is great for braising and slow cooking, though, because it's more flavorful than lamb and the flavor is not lost in cooking it for a long time.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all your input! And for the advice about Katahdin ram. I do have a freezer-bound ram, so I guess I should castrate him well in advance of butchering, eh?

As for the wether, some was cooked with a "Greek" marinade, and some was cooked long and slow with rosemary and garlic. By all votes, flavorful and delicious! Woohoo!

Thanks again!


----------

